# Could my DP be caused by my Meditation?



## Starfox (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been meditating twice a day (transcendental meditation) coming up to a year now, and thanks to that alone its getting me over my Social Anxiety, at least to the point where ive lost my fear, my 'anxiety' of being around people all the time, the SA is still here (irrational thinking and analyzing things over and over and over and......) o and my over sweating in public places is completely gone, nothing boders me in an anxious way anymore which is great and because of all that theres no way im going to stop meditating, but about 3 months into my meditating my DP started to develop and at the time i thought it was the meditation doing this, me experiencing a higher state of consciousness! but then the DP got so extreme i researched it and ended up here :S that was a few months ago, anyway, my question, Could my meditation be causing my DP? I mean if ive lost nearly all of my anxiety because of my meditation (and isnt anxiety the root cause of DP) why should i then be experiencing this... im very confused









The reason im thinking it might be the cause is because heavy meditators can sometimes be described as 'detached'


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

I think that that is possible.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Starfox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been meditating twice a day (transcendental meditation) coming up to a year now, and thanks to that alone its getting me over my Social Anxiety, at least to the point where ive lost my fear, my 'anxiety' of being around people all the time, the SA is still here (irrational thinking and analyzing things over and over and over and......) o and my over sweating in public places is completely gone, nothing boders me in an anxious way anymore which is great and because of all that theres no way im going to stop meditating, but about 3 months into my meditating my DP started to develop and at the time i thought it was the meditation doing this, me experiencing a higher state of consciousness! but then the DP got so extreme i researched it and ended up here :S that was a few months ago, anyway, my question, Could my meditation be causing my DP? I mean if ive lost nearly all of my anxiety because of my meditation (and isnt anxiety the root cause of DP) why should i then be experiencing this... im very confused
> 
> ...


As much as we don't enjoy DP, it is pretty close to the state meditation is meant to achieve in the first place. I can't remember the source but apparently those pre-disposed for DP find it easier to put themselves into a trance state in the first place. I don't recall ever hearing it mentioned as a cause but I guess it can be a trigger.


----------



## easyreader (Jan 25, 2010)

I really don't think so.

Before my DP started about a month ago, I had been meditating for 6 months and felt better than I ever had in my life. The state of tranquility you experience while meditating is pretty much the exact opposite of depersonalization. Meditation is being completely in touch with yourself and reality, while DP is more like feeling like a stranger in your own body.


----------



## Starfox (Sep 23, 2009)

easyreader said:


> I really don't think so.
> 
> Before my DP started about a month ago, I had been meditating for 6 months and felt better than I ever had in my life. The state of tranquility you experience while meditating is pretty much the exact opposite of depersonalization. Meditation is being completely in touch with yourself and reality, while DP is more like feeling like a stranger in your own body.


If so, why did i develop dp do you think? I know there can be a million different reasons, but meditating is supposed to 'do the opposite' like you said so it doesnt really make sense


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Absentis answered the question. There was a support board called TranceNet where those who focused on TM started to get chronic DP that interfered with their lives.

This is not enlightenment it is perhaps a byproduct of focusing the brain in such a way and mixing that with a predisposition to dissociate ... one's ability to dissociate falls on a spectrum.

I keep looking for that support board. I'll look for it again. I swear it was called TranceNet?


----------



## Starfox (Sep 23, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> Absentis answered the question. There was a support board called TranceNet where those who focused on TM started to get chronic DP that interfered with their lives.
> 
> This is not enlightenment it is perhaps a byproduct of focusing the brain in such a way and mixing that with a predisposition to dissociate ... one's ability to dissociate falls on a spectrum.
> 
> I keep looking for that support board. I'll look for it again. I swear it was called TranceNet?


http://trancenet.net/research/dsm.shtml


----------

